# Shops in und um Braunschweig



## Handbremse (26. November 2009)

Hey Leute, 

da ich demnächst nach Braunschweig zeihe wollte ich mich mal informieren, ob es in und um Braunschweig brauchbare Radläden gibt, mit hochwertigem Material? Google hat mir da recht wenig ausgespuckt. Vielleicht gibt es ja so ein paar Insiderläden. 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen. Danke! 

Greetz Handbremse


----------



## Skywalker_sz (26. November 2009)

Jop gibt es ! 

Wenn du ne richtige Apotheke suchst gibt es dort das Radstudio Braunschön und Artelie Veló. Es gibt aber auch ne DocMorris variante. Ist ein kleiner Laden etwas auserhalb von BS. Der Laden nennt sich Bikestation Braunschweig ist auf Dirt, Street und DH und FR spezialisiert man bekommt aber auch alles andere. Ist halt nen Online Händler, bei dem kannst du aber auch die Sachen abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundown (7. Februar 2010)

Am besten in Braunschweig sind sicherlich Atelier Velo und Teo.
Ansonsten gibt's um die Ecke in Wolfenbüttel noch den Rider-Store, auch n Top Laden.
Velo = Specialized
Teo = Cannondale
Rider-Store = Cube, Ghost, Liteville, Trek

http://www.rider-store.de/shop/
http://www.teo-bikes.de/html/hauptmenue/index.html
http://www.cycling.de/cgi-bin/cycling/website/cgi/show_page.cgi?kuerzel=velo

Beim Radstudio hab ich noch nie was gekauft, ist aber auch i.O. hört man.


----------



## Thalor (15. Februar 2010)

sundown schrieb:


> Am besten in Braunschweig sind sicherlich Atelier Velo



sicherlich!

*FlatterMann! Ihr Auftritt!*


----------



## Edith L. (15. Februar 2010)

Ich kaufe im radstudio!


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Februar 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> sicherlich!
> 
> *FlatterMann! Ihr Auftritt!*



Wer wetzt denn seine Waffen an morschem Holz? 

Habe gerade ein Handy gefunden; gebe ich es dem Eigentümer zurück, oder in der Bucht der Freibeuter > auf ebay < verscherbeln?

Ein Gewissenskonflickt biblischen Ausmaßes tobt in meiner Seele.


----------



## Spectar (16. Februar 2010)

Moin moin
In Wolfsburg gibt es auch noch nen coolen fahrradladen!!! Dort kann man komplettbikes von Müsing Bergwerk Nox usw kaufen oder sich selbst individuell ein Bike zusammenstellen lassen!
www.vaust.com
ist der dazugehörige onlineshop!!!


----------



## Spectar (16. Februar 2010)

einzelene Teile und Artikel von anderen Herstellern gibt es natürlich auch Magura Rohloff......!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Februar 2010)

Fehlt nur noch der Auftritt des GröRaZ.


----------



## sundown (16. Februar 2010)

Spectar schrieb:


> Moin moin
> In Wolfsburg gibt es auch noch nen coolen fahrradladen!!! Dort kann man komplettbikes von Müsing Bergwerk Nox usw kaufen oder sich selbst individuell ein Bike zusammenstellen lassen!
> www.vaust.com
> ist der dazugehörige onlineshop!!!



ollys bicycle.. der war doch mal in bs!


----------



## Deleted 143609 (16. Februar 2010)

Obwohl ich etwas weiter von Braunschweig entfernt wohne, habe ich bisher zwei Bikes bei Steinkamp in der Kastanienallee gekauft. 

http://www.raeder-nach-mass.de/

Sind nicht auf MTBs spezialisiert, haben sich aber trotzdem super mit dem Bergamont Big Air und dem Tourenhardtail ausgekannt. 

Die Schrauberabteilung ist erste Sahne, kennt alle Kniffe und hat die aktuelle Technik im Griff. Dämpfer- und Gabelservice war auch immer spitze. Klar, große MTB-Auswahl haben andere, dafür habe ich mich sehr gut aufgehoben gefühlt, und am Preis ging immer hier und da 'n bischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

Auch eine Möglichkeit:

http://www.lebenshilfe-braunschweig.de/index.php?id=76


----------



## Simmel (17. Februar 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein Handy gefunden; gebe ich es dem Eigentümer zurück, oder in der Bucht der Freibeuter > auf ebay < verscherbeln?
> 
> Ein Gewissenskonflickt biblischen Ausmaßes tobt in meiner Seele.



Wenn Du dich aussprechen willst mein Sohn...vielleicht heute im Jamaika...1900 MAZ?


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Februar 2010)

Schlechtes Gewissen? Können wir drüber reden. Also 1900. 

Das Handy ist wieder bei seinem glücklichem Herrchen.


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Februar 2010)

Ich kann auch nur gutes über Steinkamp und Radstudio sagen. Bei Steinkamp liegt es aber daran, dass mein bester Freund dort arbeitet. Mochte den Laden aber auch schon bevor das so war. 
Das Radstudio ist halt von der Verkaufsfläche ein sehr großer Laden und kann daher viel Bike direkt zeigen und nicht nur im Prospekt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Februar 2010)

Jetzt sehen wir viel klarer.


----------



## ThomasBS (20. Februar 2010)

Was sehen wir jetzt viel klarer? Wo man gut einkaufen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (20. Februar 2010)

​Hmmm......my Shop






*+*



*     = *





.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ​Hmmm......my Shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In diesem Fred ist die Frage nicht nach "Schlucht-Rädern" gestellt worden!


----------



## jaamaa (21. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> In diesem Fred ist die Frage nicht nach "Schlucht-Rädern" gestellt worden!




Ich habe auch keine Antwort auf diese Frage gegeben, sondern lediglich meine Meinung zu der Frage des Thread-Erstellers geäußert! 


.


----------



## chick (21. Februar 2010)

Was sind Schlucht-Räder?


----------



## Spectar (22. Februar 2010)

sundown schrieb:


> ollys bicycle.. der war doch mal in bs!


 yop und der is jetzt umgezogen nach wolfsburg!!!


----------



## Simmel (24. Februar 2010)

Pizza und Bier ab 1900 im Jamaika. Bisherige Teilnehmer: UnsUwe, Castello und meine Wenigkeit. Wäre schön, wenn sich mal welche von der alten Garde blicken lassen würden.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Februar 2010)

Das ewige Prokulieren schreckt ab.


----------



## Thalor (24. Februar 2010)

Simmel schrieb:


> Pizza und Bier ab 1900 im Jamaika. Bisherige Teilnehmer: UnsUwe, Castello und meine Wenigkeit. Wäre schön, wenn sich mal welche von der alten Garde blicken lassen würden.



Komischer Ort derlei Ankündigungen unterzubringen ...


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2010)

Vom Marketingaspekt gesehen aber völlig richtig platziert!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2010)

chick schrieb:


> Was sind Schlucht-Räder?



Wie nennt sich die grosse berühmte Schlucht in den USA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (24. Februar 2010)

Ja, da hätte man eindeutig auch selbst drauf kommen können... 
... nein, müssen!


----------



## jaamaa (25. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie nennt sich die grosse berühmte Schlucht in den USA?



*Grand *Canyon! 

Grand Canyon = USA
Canyon = Taiwan 

.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie nennt sich die grosse berühmte Schlucht in den USA?



Reitlingstal? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (25. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## nighter (25. Februar 2010)

sundown schrieb:


> ollys bicycle.. der war doch mal in bs!





Spectar schrieb:


> yop und der is jetzt umgezogen nach wolfsburg!!!



Was ich gehört habe macht er es nur noch per Onlineshop


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *Grand *Canyon!
> 
> Grand Canyon = USA
> Canyon = Taiwan
> ...



Trotzdem hässliche Schlucht-Bikes!


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Trotzdem hässliche Schlucht-Bikes!



Über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten! 
Man  sollte jedem seinen persönlichen Sinn für das Schöne zubilligen. Es ist  vergeblich, eine Diskussion über Vorlieben, Stilgefühle oder ästhetische  Empfindungen zu führen, da solche persönlichen und emotionalen Fragen  für sachliche Argumente *nicht* zugänglich sind.

Bedenklich finde ich nur deine Wortwahl. Hässlich ist abgeleitet von dem Wort Hass und  bedeutete ursprünglich auch soviel wie feindselig, mit Hass erfüllt oder  hassenswert. 
Da frag ich mich doch, was schief gelaufen ist. Hmm....

Aber du hast Recht. Bin ich doch gleich in den Keller und hab mir mein Canyon noch mal angeschaut. Stimmt, sieht eigentlich voll kacke aus. Ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Werde dann mal gleich, um beim Thema zu bleiben, den morgigen Tag nutzen, um in einem der zahlreichen Shops in BS nach einem neuem Bike zu suchen.


----------



## Simmel (27. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch, was schief gelaufen ist. Hmm....
> 
> 
> [/FONT]



das frag ich mich auch immer wieder jeden Tag aufs neueste...


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Februar 2010)

Was  nützt das schönste Bike, wenn der Biker scheiße aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2010)

Jo, deshalb hab ich auch nicht so viel wert auf ein "nicht hässliches Bike"  gelegt und mir halt eins dieser extrem billigen Schlucht-Räder im Onlineshop zugelegt.

Mit der gesparten Knete habe ich mir ein Jahresabo fürs Sonnenstudio gekauft und einen Stylisten für eine ausgiebige Typberatung engagiert. Wöchentliche Friseurbesuche runden das Paket ab. Und bevor es dann, natürlich frisch geduscht und mit Fönwelle, in den neusten D&G Bikerklamotten in den Wald geht, muß ich noch durch die Endkontrolle bei meiner Fam.

...ja, so isses!


.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten!
> Man  sollte jedem seinen persönlichen Sinn für das Schöne zubilligen. Es ist  vergeblich, eine Diskussion über Vorlieben, Stilgefühle oder ästhetische  Empfindungen zu führen, da solche persönlichen und emotionalen Fragen  für sachliche Argumente *nicht* zugänglich sind.
> 
> Bedenklich finde ich nur deine Wortwahl. Hässlich ist abgeleitet von dem Wort Hass und  bedeutete ursprünglich auch soviel wie feindselig, mit Hass erfüllt oder  hassenswert.
> ...



Na, heute mit dem "Falschen Fuss" zuerst aufgestanden?  

Entspann Dich mal, wenn man den persönlichen Geschmack halt anders ausgebildet hat ist es nun einmal so! Und meine Wortwahl als bedenklich einzustufen halte ich dann doch für ein wenig übertrieben.

Und um zur Ausgangssachlage zurückzukehren wurde hier nach einem Shop in BS gesucht und nicht nach einem Versender.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Thalor (27. Februar 2010)

Aber Gezänkt is doch viel unterhaltsamer als schnöde sachliche Debatten über Fahrradgeschäfte!


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na, heute mit dem "Falschen Fuss" zuerst aufgestanden?



Wie aufgestanden?!? Ich war doch noch gar nicht zu Bett!


----------



## Edith L. (27. Februar 2010)

So, radstudio und radhaus sollen fusionieren, wenn mich meine Agenten nicht falsch informiert haben!  

Ich meine nächstes Wochenende ist irgendwie "Eröffnung"!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wie aufgestanden?!? Ich war doch noch gar nicht zu Bett!



Ach so, dann ist ja alles klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

Edith L. schrieb:


> So, radstudio und radhaus sollen fusionieren, wenn mich meine Agenten nicht falsch informiert haben!
> 
> Ich meine nächstes Wochenende ist irgendwie "Eröffnung"!



Das ist aber bereits ein alter Hut!


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. März 2010)

Auch wenn die Braunschweiger wieder motzen (wegen Peine),
ein sehr guter Laden ist in Peine, Die-Zweirad-Company.
www.die-zweirad-company.de


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Braunschweiger wieder motzen (wegen Peine),
> ein sehr guter Laden ist in Peine, Die-Zweirad-Company.
> www.die-zweirad-company.de



Bei Kaschi und Tossi!


----------



## Spectar (5. März 2010)

nighter schrieb:


> Was ich gehört habe macht er es nur noch per Onlineshop


 
Nee hat auch noch einen Laden in dem Bikes stehen und so weiter auch reparatur( hat ne werkstatt). Er hat aber im Onlineshop den Fahrradkonfigurator vll. täuscht der. Aber Kundenberatung und so weiter gibt es auch!
http://www.vaust.com/konfi/mk/index.php?lang=de


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2010)

Moin,
ich suche einen Shop in und um Braunschweig, welcher Klamottis von Platzangst anbietet. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Man will ja nicht schon wieder einem Versender zum Opfer fallen .


.


----------



## Thalor (5. April 2010)

www.platzangst.com sacht es gibt keinen. Musst nach Bielefeld oder Lauterbach fahren.
Und da es Bielefeld bekannterweise nicht wirklich gibt ... 

AFAIK hat Karstadt nach wie vor die grösste Auswahl an Bike-Klamotten. Aber Schlabber-Wear ist da auch ned viel bei und schon gar nicht von solch 'kleinen' Herstellern.


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2010)

Jo, Karstadt hat wirklich viel, aber nicht das was der Sohn will. Platzangst!?! Hmm....wie das schon klingt.

Also wieder bestellen....

thx

.


----------



## Thalor (5. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jo, Karstadt hat wirklich viel



Noch .... 




jaamaa schrieb:


> aber nicht das was der Sohn will. Platzangst!?! Hmm....wie das schon klingt.



Sehr vernünftig, Dein Sohn!
Style ist alles!  
Alex würde bei mir auch Platzangst auslösen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (5. April 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Alex würde bei mir auch Platzangst auslösen.



Na, du mußt grad schwätze, du mit deiner Designer-Wäsche.


----------

